# Potassium overdose ?



## Leebee (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a question about Potassium usage. I make my own DIY ferts for my tank. These are the usual formulae that contain KNO3 and KH2PO4. The question is, if I am making DIY GH booster, this also contains some potassium(K2SO4). Should I be worried about over dosing Potassium.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't read anything that excessive K can cause issues.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Leebee said:


> I have a question about Potassium usage. I make my own DIY ferts for my tank. These are the usual formulae that contain KNO3 and KH2PO4. The question is, if I am making DIY GH booster, this also contains some potassium(K2SO4). Should I be worried about over dosing Potassium.


what are you aiming for? if you are going to dose that gh booster once a week during water changes then go for 5-10 ppm of Potassium per each dose. you still get plenty of potassium from KNO3 and Kh2po4.


----------



## Leebee (Apr 23, 2012)

I would have thought that there was enough potassium in the ferts to satisfy the plant’s needs. Why do we need to add any to the GH booster? When I had African Cichlids I made my own GH booster with just magnesium sulphate and calcium chloride. This was a non-planted tank though.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Leebee said:


> I would have thought that there was enough potassium in the ferts to satisfy the plant’s needs. Why do we need to add any to the GH booster? When I had African Cichlids I made my own GH booster with just magnesium sulphate and calcium chloride. This was a non-planted tank though.



you don't have to add it, but it brings no harm adding extra, it only help plant grow better. more potassium you add in your water, the faster the plant growth, it will increase the uptake of Nitrate and phosphate. the reason behind not dosing too much potassium is to avoid having less Nitrate in the tank, which can also cause cynobacteria for some people if not all.


----------

